# Cool weather clothing



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

You guys are probably the only people who need this stuff year round. I just bought some clothing on sale at World Cycling Productions www.worldcycling.com. They have Descente long sleeve jerseys for $39.95 and really nice bib knickers for $84. This stuff is never out of season in the PNW. I have to start stockpiling in preparation for the big move to Poulsbo from Hawaii.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

What are you talking about?

You TOTALLY don't need that for 2 weeks in august.


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

Poulsbo pushed the mercury all the way up to 50 today. I thought I was going to get heat stroke on my ride.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

guelch27 said:


> Poulsbo pushed the mercury all the way up to 50 today. I thought I was going to get heat stroke on my ride.


What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, seriously, it was about 52 today. 

I ... get this. I mean, this is big. 

I _took of my gloves_ for an hour or so!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Argentius said:


> Oh, seriously, it was about 52 today.
> 
> I ... get this. I mean, this is big.
> 
> I _took of my gloves_ for an hour or so!


52 is jersey and shorts weather. (ss jersey)


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

FTF said:


> 52 is jersey and shorts weather. (ss jersey)


I definitely run cold or don't ride hard enough.Knickers @55, Shorts @ 60, SS maybe August.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a chart that I look at, no seriously, that I have been using for a while. Works for me. If it is a very long ride, I might look at the projected temp at the beginning and end of the ride, but normally, I look at the temp on weather.com for the end of my rides. 

75 + it is short sleeve jersey and bibs
65-74 short sleeve jersey, short sleeve base layer and bibs
55-64 base, short sleeve jersey wind vest (maybe arm warmers if closer to 55 to start) bibs and knee warmers
45-54 Yesterday for a spin to and around Pt. Defiance and back, base, short sleeve jersey, wind vest,, arm warmers, leg warmers, bibs, light long fingered gloves and shoe covers (my feet are the one area that gets cold easily.

... and so on. I found that I used to overdress. The rule of thumb is you should start out feeling a little bit cool. If you put too much on, you overheat and I found that when I am working hard, I don't need as much. The only downside is you can get chilled if you have to stop for a while for a mechanical.

Take a look at the pros. For example, Tour of Flanders last year. It was actually pretty cold that day. Most of the pros had a base, short sleeve jersey, bibs and short fingered gloves. A couple had long sleeved jersey and probably no base layer. They were working so hard they didn't need much more. Paolo Bettini at Lombardy last year is another example. Two years ago, I saw Paolo Bettini taking off his leg warmers in the last part of the race in cold rainy conditions because he was overheating at Zurich.

Peace


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, that is the same deal that I use, pretty much. Yesterday I had a base layer, arm and leg warmers, a wind vest, and bibshorts. I wore un-insulated long-fingered gloves to start the day, and took them off mid-ride, along with the arm warmers.

I am not taking off my leg or knee warmers until it is 65 degrees or so. I f'ed up my knees far too much last year.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Yeah, that is the same deal that I use, pretty much. Yesterday I had a base layer, arm and leg warmers, a wind vest, and bibshorts. I wore un-insulated long-fingered gloves to start the day, and took them off mid-ride, along with the arm warmers.
> 
> I am not taking off my leg or knee warmers until it is 65 degrees or so. I f'ed up my knees far too much last year.



I have the same 65F rule. Back in my cycling infancy days, the woman (Mary) who runs the Silverdale Cyclery used to lecture everyone about covering our knees in cool weather. I attended the Walden Cycling school in 1993 while Mike Walden was still alive. He had had a stroke some years earlier and used a single crutch to get around. On cold mornings he would sneak up and hit you in the knees with his crutch. If it hurt, you didn't have enough layers protecting them.


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, after reading this I think I'm a weather wimp! I went out yesterday around noon with a no sleeve base, ls base, ls jersey, and bib knickers and was chilled enought that I _had_ to stop for coffee and a snack to warm up!  It must be my low body fat!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

unclemimo said:


> It must be my low body fat!



Not me, I am insulated and bouyant!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

unclemimo said:


> Man, after reading this I think I'm a weather wimp! I went out yesterday around noon with a no sleeve base, ls base, ls jersey, and bib knickers and was chilled enought that I _had_ to stop for coffee and a snack to warm up!  It must be my low body fat!


Must be very low body fat then because I only weigh 127 lbs. I have no idea what my body fat is though. I am 5'6.5" tall. Each person is a little different. I came up with my handy quick reference chart after about a year of experimenting and charting how warm I felt and how many layers I may have removed versus the temperature when I got home from a ride. 

Peace


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I should do a chart because I forget how to dress with each season change. Really the piece of clothing that I wind up using the most is an Assos climamicro chest protector. It was tossed in as a freebie when I ordered a bunch of shorts from the UK (back when the dollar was 1.45 GBP!) and I thought I would never use it, but wound it using it more than anything else. Wear it all the time when it's cold, just on descents or in downpours when it's warmer and it's veyr compact and easy to remove while riding.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> I should do a chart because I forget how to dress with each season change. Really the piece of clothing that I wind up using the most is an Assos climamicro chest protector. It was tossed in as a freebie when I ordered a bunch of shorts from the UK (back when the dollar was 1.45 GBP!) and I thought I would never use it, but wound it using it more than anything else. Wear it all the time when it's cold, just on descents or in downpours when it's warmer and it's veyr compact and easy to remove while riding.



I have a Garneau windshirt that I bought in 1993 and still use (when I ride on the mainland). It is a sleeveless coolmax shirt with a nylon panel on the front. My WCP order showed up tonight. The Descente long sleeve jerseys are nice. Quite the deal for forty bucks.


----------

